# Financial Advisor Vélez-Málaga?



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

I have a good Financial Advisor in UK, but now we live in Spain. He can only give advice in UK, so we need someone who is able to look after us with competence in both countries. I have a UK state pension and at present a SSIP which can only be paid into a UK bank, a little house in UK which we rent out and one here, near Vélez-Malaga, where we have decided to live permamently.

I see the name Blevins Franks crops up frequently in this forum and understand there are offices in Nerja and Mijas which are both within a comfortable distance. The only negative I see is they are expensive. But if they save money and grow investments well that obviously doesn't matter so much.

Has anybody else experience or know of a good Financial Advisor in or near Velez-Málaga, please?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

ss-suffolk said:


> I have a good Financial Advisor in UK, but now we live in Spain. He can only give advice in UK, so we need someone who is able to look after us with competence in both countries. I have a UK state pension and at present a SSIP which can only be paid into a UK bank, a little house in UK which we rent out and one here, near Vélez-Malaga, where we have decided to live permamently.
> 
> I see the name Blevins Franks crops up frequently in this forum and understand there are offices in Nerja and Mijas which are both within a comfortable distance. The only negative I see is they are expensive. But if they save money and grow investments well that obviously doesn't matter so much.
> 
> Has anybody else experience or know of a good Financial Advisor in or near Velez-Málaga, please?


Blevins Franks have served me well for the past ten years. Yes, the fees do appear high, especially in the first five years, but I can't grumble about the net return:
https://www.blevinsfranks.com/where-we-are/spain/nerja-malaga-mijas-marbella-nueva-andalucia


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ss-suffolk said:


> I have a good Financial Advisor in UK, but now we live in Spain. He can only give advice in UK, so we need someone who is able to look after us with competence in both countries. I have a UK state pension and at present a SSIP which can only be paid into a UK bank, a little house in UK which we rent out and one here, near Vélez-Malaga, where we have decided to live permamently.
> 
> I see the name Blevins Franks crops up frequently in this forum and understand there are offices in Nerja and Mijas which are both within a comfortable distance. The only negative I see is they are expensive. But if they save money and grow investments well that obviously doesn't matter so much.
> 
> Has anybody else experience or know of a good Financial Advisor in or near Velez-Málaga, please?


If it is only for looking after your financial needs in Spain (income tax, etc.) then you only need a gestor which is far cheaper. If, however, you want somebody to deal with investments, especially cross-border, then someone like B/F is probably a good way to go.


----------



## Hepa (Apr 2, 2018)

The Skipper said:


> Blevins Franks have served me well for the past ten years. Yes, the fees do appear high, especially in the first five years, but I can't grumble about the net return:
> https://www.blevinsfranks.com/where-we-are/spain/nerja-malaga-mijas-marbella-nueva-andalucia


I agree with the above, they have given us good advice.


----------



## MaryHinge (Jul 13, 2018)

Always given sound advice on the several times I've used them. They are totally professional and have a good reputation.


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Thank you all so far.

I believe our affairs are relatively simple. The UK state pension is normal, as is a small private pension. The only part which seemed to cause the Spanish lawyer to hesitate was the SSIP, which made me realise I would be better going to an adviser who understood both UK and Spanish tax etc. The Spanish lawyer was very good at helping us buy our house, but he obviously is not a specialist in this pensions area.

We have questions also about our wills and the way forward regarding Spanish citizenship, so I think it would be of benefit to find a tax adviser who is knowledgeable about both countries.

At present it looks like Blevins Franks is the way. I looked at a couple of other websites and they didn't even give their addresses!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

You need money help- I forum money helper man

You send me card and pin I help you 

I am Irish Nigerian. We famous with money schemes

Only last week I use money skills.

I order big meal in restaurant and pay waiter

When he not looking I run out of restaurant without eating any off it.

I await your card and pin please


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks for your tip. Perhaps I'll try this one day when my credit is good.

Meanwhile, here are the details you ask for:

Card No: 4554 1243 5687 9021
PIN: 1243
CVV on back: 4312

I await your help, with interest...

:-D


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ss-suffolk said:


> Thank you all so far.
> 
> I believe our affairs are relatively simple. The UK state pension is normal, as is a small private pension. The only part which seemed to cause the Spanish lawyer to hesitate was the SSIP, which made me realise I would be better going to an adviser who understood both UK and Spanish tax etc. The Spanish lawyer was very good at helping us buy our house, but he obviously is not a specialist in this pensions area.
> 
> ...


Sorry if it sounds dumb but what is SSIP?


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Oops! A typo. I meant to type SIPP - a Self-Invested Personal Pension.

Apologies to all for the SLIP up!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ss-suffolk said:


> Oops! A typo. I meant to type SIPP - a Self-Invested Personal Pension.
> 
> Apologies to all for the SLIP up!


Is this a pension that you are actually drawing or is it just an investment at this stage? Does the current amount of the investment exceed €50,000?


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

Yes, I'm drawing down more than advised for now as all available is crystalised and I need money for house repair and settling here in Spain. It is more than €50k. Why?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ss-suffolk said:


> Yes, I'm drawing down more than advised for now as all available is crystalised and I need money for house repair and settling here in Spain. It is more than €50k. Why?


Assets outside Spain more than 50k have to be declared. Others on here have more information than I, since my worth nowhere near reaches that figure.


----------

